# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Rënia e flokëve tek meshkujt

## Shpirt Njeriu

"Alopecia" është shprehje e përgjithshme medicinale që nënkupton rënien apo humbjen e flokëve dhe kjo gjë ndodhë për shumë shkaqe. "Anagjeni" është
është faze e rritjes së folikulave (apo të fijeve) të flokëve, ndërsa telogjeni është fazë e fjetjes së flokëve. Rreth 80% të flokëve të lëkurës së kokës (skalpit) të qenies njerëzore janë fije flokësh që rriten , ndërsa rreth 20% fije flokësh që flejnë. Është vlerësuar se skalpi (lëkura e kokës) përmban rreth 100 mijë fije flokësh. Andaj numri mesatar i fijeve të flokëve që mund të humbin në ditë është rreth 100. Në kundërshtim me bindjen e njohur, se as
ska ndërrime në rroje e as ndërrim hormonesh, si
menstruacioni, nuk ka kurrëfar efekti në rritjen e
flokëve.

Humbja e flokëve mund të ndahet në disa
grupe-lloje, duke përfshirë "alopecia areata ( humbje e përkohëshme e flokëve në trajtë të metalikut- të hollave të metalit)dhe " avullimi telogjenik" (humbje e përkohëshme e flokëve)e dyta me radhë e stresorit" të sistemit) dhe
"alopecia androgjenetike" ( lloj i humbjes së flokëve te meshkujt). Për qëllim të diskutimit tonë ne do të përqëndrohemi në humbjen e flokëve të meshkujt. 
Përgjithësisht vihet në dukje se në vitet e
njëzeta apo tridhjeta të hershme me humbjen graduale të flokëve, kryesisht në maje të kokës dhe këndeve në ballë .Ka disa lloje të ndryshme të humbjes së flokëve të ndryshëm me këtë humbje të flokëve, mirëpo lloji i humbjes së flokëve te meshkujt është tipi më i shpesht që mund ta hasim. Mekanizmet e sakt ende nuk dihen. Ne nuk dyshojmë se ,megjithatë, se faktorët trashëgues dhe efekti i androgjeneve (hormoneve të meshkujve) janë më të rëndësishmit.

A thua është faktori i stresit prezent në rënien-humbjen e flokëve?
Stresi nuk shkakton humbjen e flokëve. Ky thjesht e bën situatën e keqe edhe më të rëndë. Avullimi telogjenik, p.sh., paraqitet pas një sulmi në sistem. Shkaku më përgjithshëm për këtë është shtatzania. Kjo mund të shkaktojë humbje të gjërë she shqetësuese të flokëve te femrat në muajt e parë pas lindjes së foshnjës. Natyrisht kjo është e përkohshme dhe kthehet tërësisht (siç ka qenë).
A thua ç'është raporti mes humbjes së gjenetikës dhe humbjes së flokëve?

Anipse nuk është shkaku i drejtpërdrejt i humbjes se flokëve, gjenetika (faktorët e trashëgëmisë) luan rol të shkëlqyeshëm ne humbjen e flokëve te meshkujt.
Megjithatë poligjenia" është më tepër se një faktor në punë. Nuk është e qartë se ndonjë nënë e infektuar apo babë i infektuar mund të ndikojnë në pasardhësit e tyre që të përjetojnë a vuajnë një rrezik më të madh.

A thua mund të paraqitet në fëmijërinë e hershme?
Humbja e flokëve te meshkujt mund të paraqitet qysh në moshën 15 vjeçare, mgjithëse fillon në mënyrë tipike kudo në vitet e njëzeta dhe tridhjeta të hershme. Historiku i familjes mund të ndihmojë në përcaktimin se a do të ngjajë kjo, pasi prindët me një historik të
humbjes së flokëve mund të rrisin rrezikun që e njëjta gjë t'ju ndodhë edhe pasardhësve.
Alopecia areata dhe avullimi telogjen, 2 forma
tjera të humbjes së përkohshme të flokëve, mund të
paraqitet te fëmijët qysh në vitin e parë të lindjes së tyre. Mund të ketë edhe faktorë tjerë pjesëmarrës në këtë proces.

Çka mund të shkaktojë humbjen e befasishme të
flokëve në një masë të madhe?

Stresorët në sistemin tëndë, siç është sëmundja,
ethet e mëdha, shtatëzania, humbja ekstreme e peshës apo fitimi i madh në të dhe përdorimi i drogës ,mund të shkaktojnë humbjen e përkoëshme të flokëve. Kjo ndodhë atëherë kur përpjesa e flokëve që rriten me ato që flejnë është e çrregulluar dhe një sasi e madhe e flokëve që rriten shkon në fazën e pushimit. Një
kualitet i madh i flokëve normale që flejnë bien dhe nxisin vizitën te dermatologu. Kjo lloj humbje e flokëve është e përkohëshme dhe dhe pritet se do të rriten prapë.
A thua shamponat dhe prodhimet tjera ndikojnë në rënien-humbjen e flokëve?
Reagimi alergjik në çdo pjesë përbërëse në shampon mund të shkaktojë rënien-humbjen e flokëve. Shamponët janë të dizajnuar që të jenë mjete të sigurta higjienike, megjithatë mund të ketë gjithnjë dikush që do të ndikonte në to.Lënda gërryese e flokëve , drejtuesit dhe prodhimet tjera me siguri mund të shkaktojnë pezmatimin e lëkures së kokes dhe shkaktojnë humbjen/rënien e flokëve.

A mund te shkaktoj frizura renien e flokëve?
Disa frizura mund te kontribuojne ne renien e
flokeve, ato me te vrejtura jane gërshetat e
shtrënguara ose terheqja prapa. Kjo formë e
rënies/humbjes së flokëve quhet traction alopecia".

Kjo paraqitet kur flokët tërhiqen prapa shtërngueshëm dhe lidhen në maje të kokës, ose kur ndahen në bishtaleca të shtrënguar ose në radhë. Mbajtja e flokëve në këtë stil për një periudhë të gjatë mund të shpie në alopecinë dhëmbëzore po mundesi te rritjes se sërishme.
Me respekt Djal{serioz}
Bye

----------


## roza

Faleminderit per informacionet djal serioz megjithese mua koma vazhdojn te me bien shum floket cdo dit per 3 vjet me radh. Me vjen shum keq qe jam vetem 18 vjec dhe floket me bien shum dhe kan fillu te me dalin dhe floke te bardha.Nuk di ca te bej ...  :i ngrysur:

----------


## DeuS

A po ju bien floket ne kete periudhe kohe ? Fakti qe me detyron te bej kete pyetje eshte qe kam nja tre jave qe po me bien floket si dreqi. Ca thone qe eshte periudha , ca thone qe ka te beje nga shampo qe perdor. Qe do behem tullac e kam te sigurte ( se kam plakun tulle fare  :ngerdheshje:  ) por jo kaq shpejt ishalla lol

Si e shpjegoni renien e flokeve ? Cfare shampoje duhet te perdorim ? Sa shpesh duhet ti lajme floket ? etj etj

Ps.....disa njerez thone qe floket i bien atyre qe kane mend shume ----> po neve qe s'kemi mend fare , pse na bien floket lol ?

----------


## Veshtrusja

lol

WOLF POWER:

Nuk jam ndo nje eksperte per k'to ceshtje por kam degjuar se kapelet ndikojn nga nje here.

Pra mos mbani shume kapele.  :perqeshje:

----------


## 100% TIRONCE

> _Postuar më parë nga Veshtrusja_ 
> *lol
> 
> WOLF POWER:
> 
> Nuk jam ndo nje eksperte per k'to ceshtje por kam degjuar se kapelet ndikojn nga nje here.
> 
> Pra mos mbani shume kapele. *


Flm lol, me mesove dicka te re vallai, se dija kete.
Thanx a lot!!! :shkelje syri:

----------


## leci

Ne vjeshte dhe ne pranvere eshte periudha..
O plako mos u merzit se kane filluar te bejne edhe trapiante flokesh.
Me duket se ti dhe une atje e kemi shpresen..

----------


## DeuS

1- Kapele nuk mbaj fare

2- Floket ne pergjithesi i mbaj te shkurtra plus qe gjate veres nganjehere i rruaj fare 

3- Kurre nuk e laj koken cdo dite por gjithmone 1 here ne 2 dite

4- Shampot i kam perdorur lloj llojesh dhe tani po perdor kete Dove ( s'duket keq )

5- Flokun e kam normal por anon pak nga e ashpra

Kaq per momentin ....

Flm per pergjigjen lal !

----------


## shkodrane82

Per cdo njeri eshte normale humbja e flokes cdo dite. Dhe eshte normale per te humbur 100 fije floku ne nje dite.
Ka disa gjera te ndryshme qe shkaktojne renien e flokeve,psh mbas nje semundje apo nje operacioni mund te humbisni nje shume te madhe flokesh nga stresi i semundjes.
Gjithashtu probleme hormonale shkaktojne renie flokesh, nqs keni probleme me teroidet mund te bien floket, dhe nqs 
androgenet dhe estrogenet jane jashte balance.
Ilace apo drugs te ndryshme mund te bejne qe tju bien floket 
psh ilace si Vitamina A antidepresantet dhe kimoterapi.
Gjithashtu simptome e renies se flokeve eshte edhe shfaqia e ndonje semundje si diabet apo lupus ( asgje per tu frikesuar)..
Gjithashtu dhe shampot dhe kremerat per floket e yndyrshem bejne qe te bien floket.
Mund te keshillohesh me nje doktor i cili mund te ndihmoje ne ndalimin e renies se flokeve pasi te beje disa pyetje per dieten qe ke apo per ndonje semundje qe ke kaluar.
Eshte nje ilac per ato qe kane zbokth edhe jepet pa recete qe 
quhet (Rogaine) qe mund te ndihmoje ne mos renien e flokeve.
Dhe nje tjeter qe eshte vetem per meshkuj dhe ka nevoje per recete nga doktori qe quhet ( Propecia).


Por eshte edhe dicka tjeter si gojedhene popullore ku thuhet se gjate stines se vjeshtes floket bien me shume se ne cdo stine tjeter, ne tashi kemi hyre ne dimer por ndoshta simptomat te kane filluar qe ne vjeshte.
Gjithsesi s'eshte dicka per tu merakosur shume,sepse cdo njerit nga ne na bien floket me grushta....!

----------


## DeuS

Mire pra , ja te sqarohem pak me gjate .

Shampot ne pergjithesi i kam perdour kundra zbokthit , megjithese tani nuk kam zbokth fare , nejse fiksimi im. Cdo vere i kam rruajtur floket sepse me pelqe kur jam fresk dhe plus qe me shko ( kam kaptinen pa gunga shyqyr ). Dmth kjo e rruajtura mu ka bo fiksim se gjasme i jep force flokut dhe ne periudhen e veres sic thote Shkodranja nuk ka se cfare te me bjere ( se jane zerro )
Fola me nje berber ketu dhe me tha qe shampo me e mire per te perdorur eshte " Baby shampoo " ngaqe nuk kane kimikate fare gjoja. Ndoshta ai ka te drejte por vetem ideja qe po lahem me baby shampoo me ben te ndjehem me siklet , prandaj se kam perdorur kurre ( shqiptar me huqe hesapi )
Para ca kohesh fola me nje plake e cila me tha qe ne vjeshte floku rigjenerohet ( dmth bie dhe del i ri ). Mua nuk ma merr mendja se ndodh ashtu se e shikoj te balli qe po zgjerohet vendi ku bien floket. Flokun e ndjej te shendetshem por edhe me vje inat qe nuk eshte pak i bute ose me yndyr. Se sa here qe i ngrej lart me rrine si furrce lol
Tashi ca te tjere thone qe cdo 7 vjet floku bie shume. E mbaj mend veten para 7 vjetesh dhe e kisha flokun aq te dendur sa rralle kam pare njeri, kurse tani eshte rralluar goxha. 
Edhe uji me klor me duket se ndikon , sidomos ketu ne Angli qe nuk pi dot kurre uje cesmeje . Ku ka si uji Shiqiperise mer plak.

Ah po edhe dikush me tha qe eshte mire ti besh floket pak me vaj ulliri pasi ti kesh lare. E provova dhe nuk ishte keq por........ vetem fakti qe kisha vaj ulliri ne koke ma shpifte dhe direkt ne dush prape..  :ngerdheshje: 

Nejse tek e fundit floku lesh eshte .... nji gjo qe del edhe te ( .....)
Nuk calo gamori nga veshet thone . Megjithese qef nuk kam te na bien floket kaq shpejt.

Leci ....... Po filluam te lejme paret edhe andej ne ...... perfunduam borxhli gjithe jeten lol . Une them ishalla heq dore nga keto vende qe lej paret tashi , po fillova edhe me floket aha iku per lesh puna jone.

Shkodrane .... te gjitha ato qe the jane korrekte por vetem ajo e problemeve hormonale nuk me krijo shqetesim loool

Flm edhe njehere per interesimin miq te dashur !
Ju uroj tullacllek te vonshem !

----------


## elisabet

Me fal Wolf Power po kjo e fundit per tullacellekun me kujtoi Zeqo Pilafin.. kur i thoshte atij te gjorit " Hiqma tullacllekun"..dhe kam qesh me lot..
Beji ndonje zile Cekes te jape pak tutkall.
Mos u merzit se nuk je vetem , kam frike te kap kreherin me dore se filloj te krihem dhe plot dora...Apo ç'i kam te gjata te uruarat.
Do na kaloje me vjeshten do zoti
Perzemersisht Elisabet

----------


## FierAkja143

> *
> Ps.....disa njerez thone qe floket i bien atyre qe kane mend shume....*




hahahahaha tja them vellait se ka rren ne mendime i shkreti per floket....tepakten kur ta degjoj kete do ti terheqi vet me duart e ti qe ti bien me shume  :perqeshje: 


oh per sa i perket pyetjes mos u merzit fare vella se eshte teper normale..sidomos po te kesh babain tullac.
une psh. kame nje te njofur (jo na rrace jon shyqyr lol) dhe ishte bere me kabriole qe ne moshen 25 (tani do jet nja 30 i kane ikur dhe llamarinat anash)

----------


## Reina

Wolfo mbase ska yndyre floku jote se e lan shpesh here. Ose mos i ke lyer shume here prandaj..lol..

ps: Po plakesh Wolfo Power!

----------


## DeuS

Jo po nuk eshte e thene qe te hap nje teme une dhe te kete pak diskutim serioz lol

Po do e merrni seriozisht noi teme timen ju mer ftyra apo jo ? Une ika nga padogana dhe u futa ketu te mjeku per te marre ca konsulta te nevojshme dhe direkt krejt grupi i dallaveres per mbrapa. 

Borxh jua a paca kete gje qe me beni  :ngerdheshje: 

Elisabet ..Cekja vrafte veten se te forte e ka pas ate komedi me tullacllekun lol

Reina....aty ke e lymja ke te drejte vallai , por te plakja me avash icik lol

Alda , mos u merzit fare me thua dhe direkt mi shkruan ca cabriole e llamarina te rame aty. Ky o ngushellimi me i mire qe paskam marre deri me sot.

----------


## ChuChu

Mund te jete permendur dhe me lart se s'i lexova postimet, por per nje gje te jesh i sigurte. Renia e flokeve eshte indikues i nivelit te larte te testosteronit. Ja u siguruan dhe cupkat per hamshorllekun tend.

:-)

----------


## MtrX

wolfo nje keshille nga une po jo me te tallur se jemi ne forum serioz. stresi ndikon shume tek renia e flokeve, po perdore ca tableta me B kompleks vitamina, ben mire si per stresin dhe per stresin qe te vjen nga renia e flokeve. Pastaj po te mos e vrasesh mendjen me per ato qe bien, nje do bier mijra do ngrihen.

----------


## DeuS

Brravo Kuqalashe ! ...me kete i vure vulen muhabetit vallai lol
Po pse mer jahu vetem te goglat e coni muhabetin ? Ma merr mendja qe edhe sikur te isha ankuar per dhimbje dhemballesh do ta kishin lidhur me mazllemin patjeter.

Kam marrje mendsh !
Pergjigja e mjekut : Duhet te kesh vesh breke te ngushta dhe te shtrengojne veglat. Kjo ndikon ne marrjen e mendve sepse nuk shko gjaku tamam aty ku duhet.

Kam veshtiresi ne shikim !
Pergjigja : Rruje leshin mire se ka rrezik te te kete zene syte

Jam me diabet !
Pergjigja : Mos bej seks me shume se 2 here ne nate se femrat kane glukoz te madhe ne vrimat e tyre dhe kjo ndikon ne diabetin tend.

Jam me reaumatizem !
Pergjigja : Duhet te heqesh dore ne te beren e seksit ne vende me lageshtire. Mundohu qe mundesisht te besh seks vetem prane oxhakut .

----------


## Reina

Loool... Kjo e ben mashkullin mos te ankohet me per asnje gje!

----------


## Vjosa

Kur kam qene ne Shqiperi, ne shkolle s'i kisha leshuar asnjehere floket ngaqe i kisha mjaft te enura, dhe ndonjehere qe i lija me mbulonin fytyren. Pothuajse blija kapse flokesh perdite se thyheshin nga masa e shumte. Tani nuk do ju besohet qe me ka ngele 1/4 e flokut qe kisha. Sidomos kete sezion me bie sa jam bere me fiksim. Tani s;ma mban dhe i laj nje here ne jave ngaqe me tha nje doktor qe ndikon dhe larja e shpeshte ne renie ngaqe rrenja ne kete kohe eshte shume e dobet. Vjet kam bere kete kete ilac popullor si mund ta quajme. Nje e verdhe e vezes ne nje luge vaj ulliri, i trazon bashke dhe e hedh ne rrenje te flokut duke bere masazh te lehte. E le rreth dy oresh dhe me pas e lan flokun. Te them te drejten ndihmoi ne riperteritjen e flokut , por ajo era dhe ajo ftohja e kokes ma shpifi fare sa sivjet s'ma mban ta bej. Tani me ka ngele floku sa nje bishtalec kukulle.  Ore  ky emigrimi yne s'na la gje pa marre!?Edhe flokun na e shkuli!!!!!!

----------


## MisCongeniality

Hey Wolf,

S'kam kohe t'i lexoj te gjitha pergjigjet e forumisteve por pervec atyre shkaqeve (si testosterone, apo probleme me teroiden etj), per mendimin tim 3 "risk factors" me mundesi me te madhe ne rastin tend jane:

1) Histori of "baldness" ne familje; sidomos kur e ka babai.
Mbaj mend nga gjenetika qe 50% e djemve do ta kene??
Mosha kur fillon baldness apo dhe thinjat ndryshon nga njeriu ne njeri. Kam pasur nje shok klase qe ishte vec 22 vjec dhe ishte me i bardhe se gjyshi im. Po ashtu dhe per baldness. Zakonisht ndodh ne mesjete por fillon dhe gjate te njezetave (ie. 25, 26 e me siper).

2) Stres fiziologjik apo psikologjik. Mund te kesh ndonje gje te rendesishme qe te shqeteson ne familje apo dhe ne shkolle a pune. Ose ndoshta s'je i lumtur me situaten e tanishme dhe kerkon dicka tjeter nga jeta. 

3) Poor nutrition (kur nuk ha proteina [mish etj]). Ndoshta po punon shume dhe nuk po i kushton kujdes ushqimit!!! Qendroji larg ushqimeve fast food. 

Ka te drejte ai doktori qe te ka thene qe baby shampoo eshte i mire sepse nuk ka shume kimikate. Po ashtu, di qe Estee lauder shet nje sapun natyral qe eshte komplet si sapuni 15 i Shqiperise. Eshte shume i mire per lekuren. Fundja thuaji plakes te te sjelle sapun 15 rrogozhine  :buzeqeshje:  Nuk po tallem!

Degjo, mos u shqeteso per baldness sepse ajo vajze qe do te te marre, do te te doje si me floke ashtu dhe pa floke  :buzeqeshje:  Afterall, s'eshte dicka qe e kemi ne njerezit ne dore, apo jo?

----------


## Leila

*Hamshorllek, e?  :shkelje syri: *

*NDIHME PER TE LUFTUAR RENIEN E FLOKEVE*

Fenomeni fillon në moshën në mes 20 deri 30 vjeçëve. Flokët bëhen më të dobët, bijnë në mënyrë masive dhe nuk dalin më të rinj. Mbi 70 % e burrave vuajnë nga rënia e flokëve. Fajin për këtë e ka kryesisht hormoni seksual mashkullor testosteron.

Një njeri i shëndetshëm ka nga 100 000 deri 130 000 qime flokësh. Floku i njeriut zgjatet me rreth 2 milimetra në javë.

Ushqimi i keq dhe sëmundjet e zgjasin proçesin e rritjes së flokëve.

Çezari mundohej të fshihte flokët e rënë duke vendosur një kurorë përqark kokës.

Shkaqet e rënies së flokëve

Flokët rriten për dy deri tre vjet përpara se të bijnë. Rënia e flokëve të vjetër është krejt natyrale. Nga pori prej të cilit ra floku i vjetër zakonisht pas një farë kohe del një qime e re floku. Në një ditë njerëzve mund t´u binë 150 qime flokësh. Ka shkaqe të ndryshme që shkaktojnë rënien e flokëve, si ndonjë sëmundje infektoze, përdorimi i një ilaçi të caktuar etj.

Rënie flokësh e trashëguar

Rënia e flokëve mund të shkaktohet edhe nga trashëgimia gjenetike. Hormoni seksual testosteron krijon lidhje me një enzimë të caktuar dhe shndërrohet në një dihidrotestosteron - apo si ç´emërohet ndryshe DHT. Kjo futet nëpërmjet gjakut që riqarkullon në rrënjët e flokëve dhe ngunjohet aty. DHT jo vetëm pengon rritjen e flokëve por edhe ndalon daljen e flokëve të rinj. Me kalimin e kohës, porja mbyllet krejt.

Flokët e trashë zëvendësohen me flokë shumë më të imët, më të shkurtër, dhe të thinjura. Rënia fillon në dy anët e ballit dhe pastaj ndiqet nga krijimi i një tulle në pjesën e prapme të kokës.

Propecia - një mjet kundër rënies së flokëve

Propecia bllokon enzimën që lidhet me Testosteronin duke e penguar kështu këtë lidhje. Numri i DHT në lëkurën e kokës pakësohet kështu me dy të tretat. Kjo bën që të ndalojë rënia e flokëve në pjesën më të madhe të burrave , dhe në shumë raste arrijnë rrënjët e flokëve të rigjenerohen dhe të prodhojnë flokë të fuqishëm si më parë.

Megjithëse nuk ka prova, 2% e burrave që marrin tabletën Propecia thonë se ajo i bën impotentë por 90 % e tyre thonë se nuk ndjejnë asnjë lloj ndryshimi në fuqinë e tyre seksuale. Tableta duhet marrë përditë, dhe nëse ndalohet marrja e saj, proçesi i rënies së flokëve nis nga e para.

Propecia nuk funksjonon për gratë. Gratë shtatzëna nuk duhet në asnjë mënyrë të marrin apo qoftë edhe të prekin me dorë ato tableta sepse kjo mund të çonte në shpërfytyrimin e foshnjeve që do të lindnin.

_Përgatiti Alvin Ekmekçiu - Bazuar në materialet e marra nga emisioni Welt der Wunder i kanalit televiziv gjerman Pro 7_

----------

